# Any other witches/pagans here who have a witchy themed island? If so what's it called?



## PuellaMagiMe (Jul 19, 2020)

Drop em below witches!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 19, 2020)

i have a haunted house. does that count?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2020)

I’m trying to incorporate some magical themes into my island with my medieval theme since in Dragon Age, there was a lot of magic in it. I was planning on using the magic circle rug outside but just found out recently that you canmt use rugs outside ><. My island’s name is Skyhold.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

hfdksd witches unite!! I don't have a witchy island because I was motivated by urban looking ones but I'm tempted to completely change course and go for a forest-y one.

My island's name is Luminous. :')


----------



## Serabee (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't have a witch themed island (nor am I a witch/pagan in RL), but I do have a witch character! I'm currently working on her house... originally it was a haunted house up on a top tier hill, but now I'm thinking of adding a winding path coming off my forest area that would lead to it, with a cemetery nearby. The interior is a WIP as well- the main room is a library/study that I've decided to ONLY light with candles (to make it spooky). The way it's set up, the back room is hidden behind some bookshelves- that room is a fortune telling room, similar to Julian's house, but spookier. One side room just has classic black antique furniture, while the other will (eventually) be a mushroom kitchen. The basement... still undecided. I've considered doing an unfinished basement/storage room full of creepy stuff. The attic is also currently undecided.

A haunted/witch house has been a tradition for me since City Folk ☺ Halloween is my FAVORITE holiday and I CANNOT WAIT for it this year


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 20, 2020)

This probably don’t answer your question fully but I decided to make a fairycore/medieval island and plan on making a foresty area and a character as a witch named Eartha. C: My island name isn’t witchy or fairytale since I was originally wasn’t going to go with this theme and I regret it...


----------



## lPeachy (Jul 20, 2020)

I had a full blown Witchy town in NL with it’s own like mini-lore n such. It was named “Aconite” aka wolfsbane, monkshood... it’s poison lol. But also used to be heavily used in witchcraft and old timey medicines so I loved it as a witch town name!
It was my secondary town and I loved it~
but unfortunately with the whole one island per switch thing I haven’t been able to recreate it in New Horizons Yet


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 20, 2020)

My island is named Hyrule (which has been the name of every AC town I've ever had since the first game) and it is fairy themed. Honestly I modeled it after what my dream island would look like complete with butterflies everywhere,  flowers, stars, etc. I DO have a beachside tarot booth on one of my little rock peninsulas though 

So it's not really witch themed at all,  but since you asked for witches/Pagans specifically I thought I'd chime in!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 20, 2020)

I definitely recommend @salem_ 's town! It's spooky but really pretty


----------



## Eureka (Jul 22, 2020)

How did I miss this thread?! You can probably tell by my username that I'm a fan of witches 

I'm actually restarting my Island that has almost 400 hrs (big oof) because I decided I wanted my Island to have a foresty/witchy theme and need the name to match! I've decided to call my next island Moonbrew, which is based off of moon water. It involves letting water sit under the full moon to be charged by its energy. I really love the name and I'm so excited to start my new witchy island!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Not a witch or a pagen but I'm all for scary islands! Does mine count? I'm going for magical girl/boy aaah it's not scary but it's magical.


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

One of the people on my friend list has a witch themed island! Met them on Discord, doubt they have an account here... It's just called Witch Isle, I think.

I've seen it in the fall atmosphere (southern hemisphere island). Got a whole tour because I delivered an entire inventory of black flowers, I do really love the theme in general. It can look so cool!


----------



## salem_ (Jul 24, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> I definitely recommend @salem_ 's town! It's spooky but really pretty


thank you for mentioning me aaawww! i love this thread!
my whole island is themed and i named it salem! i have both a dark "black magic side" and also a "green witch side"!
dropping some stuff here for my fellow witches!


Spoiler


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

salem_ said:


> thank you for mentioning me aaawww! i love this thread!
> my whole island is themed and i named it salem! i have both a dark "black magic side" and also a "green witch side"!
> dropping some stuff here for my fellow witches!
> 
> ...




Great work! It looks amazing!


----------



## salem_ (Jul 24, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Great work! It looks amazing!


thank you so much!!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2020)

My island isn't witchy, as such, but I have tried to bring a bit of my witch-ness to it. I have a goddess sanctuary for my patron, Aphrodite; there's a Council of the Gnomes; and my basement is a beachy-witch area, since I'm strongest at the shoreline.

Hoping that as things are added, I'll be able to put more small areas around.


----------



## AC.Newbie (Jul 24, 2020)

My island is named Salem and I would love to do a witch theme but I have no idea where to even begin


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 24, 2020)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Drop em below witches!



I'm trying to give some more witchy/space vibes to my island. My house will probably be a "Witches Cottage" like home  I'm still debating on what to do though lol


----------



## RockAddict410 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm a lapsed Kemetic Pagan of almost 17 years but, about 4 years ago I've been drawn to Oceanic Witchcraft and so my basement is a Sea Witch themed area and spa space ️


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 24, 2020)

I had a couple witchy rooms but I changed them out for the HHA points. 

One room had the magic rug and candles for each elemental direction. Along with things like plants/more candles/water/fans for the elements too.


----------

